# breeding giant bettas...any special considerations?



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

my fiance (Opioid Slumber) and i have decided that when i get my tax refund next year (should be late Feb/Early March) we're making the next big plunge as far as betta addiction and set up our own breeding operation. anyway, i've noticed that there are VERY few people outside of asia who breed giant bettas, and that there's a big demand for them here, so i figured what better way to start than to go big.

my question is this: other than the obvious consideration as far as homing space, is there anything special that must be done to breed giants that wouldn't be included in everyday betta breeding guides? i know that a lot of them tend to be more aggressive, so is there anything in particular i can do to prevent spawning injuries? do i need to jar or isolate the fry sooner than normal? is there anything else i haven't thought of?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Basically, other than space, everything is very much the same as your regular bettas (breeding set up).
Aggression is also the same - some are killers while others are very docile..... IME do not let the female rest around the water surface that the male can attack from below. This will kill the female. It's best to use low hideouts. If you're using plants, don't let them reach the surface..... in case your male is a "killer". But regular setups would do if you know the male is docile.

Older/bigger giants are also said to be hard to breed. IME old males will spawn. It's the females that are harder to breed. It is better to keep the females in solitary - aggressive. They are easier to breed compared to giant females that are in sororities. 

Careful - most males I've bred DO NOT care for eggs/fry. The older, the worse they get. You have to be patient and learn alternative hatching methods.

The biggest difference would be food and growth. You want them to grow as fast as they can so you need to feed them as often as you can (4 - 6 feedings daily). They grow fast during the first few months. It is said that they grow more in length during odd months and more in width during even months (I don't find this to be 100% true). 

I try not to jar any betta too soon because it will reduce their growth. What works for me is NOT disturbing them (netting/moving or make them stressed in any way) too much. This should give you close to 4 months. But if there are any aggression (whether by male or female) remove the aggressor - preferably without disturbing the rest. You can't jar them in 1g because that will stunt their growth. IME, even 2g unfiltered will reduce growth. You need a barrack filter system if you want to maintain their growth in solitary. Be sure to separate the runts from the "giants" after 8 weeks (or less). Keep doing so until you only have true giants (IME 30% or less).

I'm still learning about Giants myself. So far even my runts can out grow the fast growers - it is said only the fast growers will become giants. 

Good luck.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I know nothing about breeding but I want to put in a request for lighter colored giants. Local stores sell only black with blue/green iridescence and I want something prettier


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

indjo said:


> Basically, other than space, everything is very much the same as your regular bettas (breeding set up).
> Aggression is also the same - some are killers while others are very docile..... IME do not let the female rest around the water surface that the male can attack from below. This will kill the female. It's best to use low hideouts. If you're using plants, don't let them reach the surface..... in case your male is a "killer". But regular setups would do if you know the male is docile.
> 
> Older/bigger giants are also said to be hard to breed. IME old males will spawn. It's the females that are harder to breed. It is better to keep the females in solitary - aggressive. They are easier to breed compared to giant females that are in sororities.
> ...


thanks for the information! about what age can we start finding permanent homes for them? i know most giants i see advertised on aquabid are in the "still growing" state so i was figuring you have to start rehoming them pretty young. will the non-giant fry just be regular plakats and still desirable fish, or will they have to be culls? do you get more giant females or males usually, or is it all a matter of luck?



registereduser said:


> I know nothing about breeding but I want to put in a request for lighter colored giants. Local stores sell only black with blue/green iridescence and I want something prettier


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAPskuL00W8&feature=plcp

if they're still available, these two were the ones we were thinking of starting with.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

They eat alot, be prepared for that


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> They eat alot, be prepared for that


do you think i should get two or more BBS hatcheries, or will one put out enough to feed the fry?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i had two running so that i had some that would be ready in the morning, and some in the evening. I didn't get one of those cans of eggs so i was going through those little tubes like mad. and then when they were up to eating pellets i was throwing handfuls in.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> i had two running so that i had some that would be ready in the morning, and some in the evening. I didn't get one of those cans of eggs so i was going through those little tubes like mad. and then when they were up to eating pellets i was throwing handfuls in.


haha, piggy little guys huh? i just checked out your web page, do you know anything about a guy who goes by e.bettas68? he's the one who has the pair i'm looking to buy, he direct imports them from asia and then distributes to customers in the US. are the bettas he buys usually healthy and genetically desirable?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't know him or his fish, but when i got into it i was the only guy around doing giants, now there's tons around. Best advice i can give is learn the ibc standards for whatever it is you want to breed to help you better select your stock. And feedback can be a good indicator, but not always. I got a fantastic pair from a guy who had very little feedback.

you can always ask around here how their form is. There's a couple people around that really know the form well.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

In my area giant is just another type of breed
I see 3"+ body every where I go
Once in awhile they even have then super delta,hm or Ct 
Just for the Pk or hmpk it's 45 for a pair
The other its 45 a fish
I was into the giant but the bigger the fish get the unhealty it get plus it harder to breed
3.5"+ male will usual stop half way into the breeding
Yeah don't fatten up your female to much
The male won't be able to warp
By 5-8 week the babies giant should be the same size as a adult betta


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> Don't know him or his fish, but when i got into it i was the only guy around doing giants, now there's tons around. Best advice i can give is learn the ibc standards for whatever it is you want to breed to help you better select your stock. And feedback can be a good indicator, but not always. I got a fantastic pair from a guy who had very little feedback.
> 
> you can always ask around here how their form is. There's a couple people around that really know the form well.


i've watched a video of the pair i want (it's linked above) about a dozen times now and the only problem i can pick out is that the male has a good bit of spoon heading, but the female has a very nice smooth line so i think it could even out nicely, especially on the second or third generation. let me know if you can see any other problematic areas with them.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

From the clip the 
The female is a bit on the low quailty size
Plus both fish is super long(no thickness)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

homegrown terror said:


> thanks for the information! about what age can we start finding permanent homes for them? i know most giants i see advertised on aquabid are in the "still growing" state so i was figuring you have to start rehoming them pretty young. will the non-giant fry just be regular plakats and still desirable fish, or will they have to be culls? do you get more giant females or males usually, or is it all a matter of luck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Giants" in my area are 5.5cm and above (body only). They are sold around 4cm and above .... not according to age. If you can get them grow to 4 - 5 cm in 2 - 3 months, they can be sold. BUT NEVER GIVE GUARANTEES that they are giants. They can suddenly stop growing any time. Less than 5.5 cm by 4 months is an indication that they wont grow to be true giants. 
Keeping them too long is not a good idea. You will be burdened by space and food.

You will get regulars, bigger than regular (4-5cm), half giants (7cm), and true giants (10cm) .... if the parents are true giants. Half and true combined will only be about 30% max. The rest should be sold as regulars. It would be a good idea if you started with show form so rehoming wouldn't be a problem ...... unless you can rehome the runts. 

The video isn't too clear - there are no perfect side view position. But IMO, other than a dippy head, the male looks OK enough. It's the female that worries me. Her fins looks too round/too PK. Thus you might get 90% or more of round PK fins.....if form is important to you.

If you can get Thai - check out Greatbetta ...... I think they've achieved both form and size.

Fry will eat and grow much more compared to regular bettas..... even the runts will eat more. Be prepared.


----------

